# 

## notb

Witam,

Startuję z wykończeniem mieszkania i kompletuję narzędzia (jakoś wcześniej nie było okazji).
Największy problem mam z wiertarko-wkrętarką. Nigdy nie miałem własnej i bardzo chciałbym wreszcie się "dorobić"  :smile: .

Celuję w modele za ok. 200 zł. Będę nimi skręcał meble i w miarę możliwości wiercił. Poza tym jakieś okazjonalne majsterkowanie itp.

Na co warto zwrócić uwagę? Wybór spory: Black&Decker, Skil, Einhell itp. W klasie ~200 zł chyba najprzyjemniej trzymało mi się Einhella 14.4V.

A może warto dołożyć? W Castoramie bawiłem się przez chwilę modelami za 300-350 zł (Bosch PSR 12 i Sparky nie-pamiętam-który). Czuć różnicę w ergonomii, widać lepsze wykonanie.

W czym realnie mógłbym wiercić takim np. Bosch PSR 12? Ściany są z Silki i gazobetonu. Jeśli wkrętarka dałaby radę, to mógłbym przeznaczyć na nią ekstra 100-150 zł (zamiast taniej wiertarki, która jest w planach).

pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## madejo

Witaj! Ja u siebie przerobiłem już kilka tanich wiertarko-wkrętarek. Najdłużej służy mi Sparky, model: BR 12 E. Jak dotąd niezawodny sprzecik. Kupiony w markecie budowlanym. Priodukcja niezła - bo bułgarska, a nie chińska. Do skręcania mebli, idealne, poręczne narzędzie, moc dla wkręcania w drewno i wiercenia idealna, kilka grubszych prac też już na niej robiłem i też dawała radę. W zestawie oczywiście LEDowa latarka, która bardzo pomaga przy wszelkiego rodzaju remontach, jako element doświetlający  :smile:

----------


## notb

> Witaj! Ja u siebie przerobiłem już kilka tanich wiertarko-wkrętarek. Najdłużej służy mi Sparky, model: BR 12 E.


Dzięki za szybką reakcję!

Najwyraźniej właśnie BR 12 E bawiłem się w Castoramie (wygląd, cena, czerwona walizka). Rzeczywiście wyglądała solidnie, była bardzo wygodna.
Widzę, że weszła właśnie nowa wersja (BR2) ze sporo większym momentem obrotowym (28 Nm, było 22). Bosch kosztujący podobne pieniądze ma 26 Nm, czyli ogólnie podobna sytuacja.

Ludzie w opiniach piszą, że wiercili oboma modelami w ścianach, ale nie podają z czego te ściany...
Silka to nie beton, ale też nie karton... Nie chciałbym przy wieszaniu szafek w kuchni spalić sprzętu, który mógłby mi potem przez kilka lat ułatwiać życie  :smile: .

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Ludzie w opiniach piszą, że wiercili oboma modelami w ścianach, ale nie podają z czego te ściany...
> Silka to nie beton, ale też nie karton... Nie chciałbym przy wieszaniu szafek w kuchni spalić sprzętu, który mógłby mi potem przez kilka lat ułatwiać życie .


Silka jest bardzo twarda, zwłaszcza jak się w niej kuje  :wink:  Sparky jest dobra, ale z własnego doświadczenia, to szukałbym sprzętu z akumulatorem Li - On.  Jeśli chcesz wiercić wkrętarką w ścianie, to musisz mieć udar, jeśli jest to silka. Chyba, że masz normalną wiertarkę  :wink:

----------


## madejo

Wracam do tematu, bo widzę, że Sparky nadal na tapecie. U siebie często wykorzystuję ją do wiercenia w cegle i tutaj nie ma problemu. Do większych spraw mam BOSCHA (ok 15-letniego) - sprzęt nie do zdarcia, na którego zakładam końcówkę udarową.... i wtedy się wyżywam  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

w cegle, to ja starą Celmą wiertłem "fi 10" wiercę  :wink:  W betonie już nie potrafię się bawić udarówką. Jeszcze raz to napiszę - do sporadycznego majsterkowania, ale za to intensywnego ( nie na co dzień skręca się meble, robi drewniany taras, czy podwieszany sufit z płyt GK), to polecam jakiś sprzęt z akumulatorem LI - ON. Niklowo - Kadmowe, by wróciły do normalnej wydajności,  to trzeba kilkukrotnie naładować i rozładować, zatem bardziej takie się opłaca, jak pracujesz na co dzień  :wink: . 

Ja czekam aż będą wkrętarki Parkside w Lidl-u - kosztują niewiele, a robią swoje  :wink:

----------


## miko.kras

> Witam,
> 
> Startuję z wykończeniem mieszkania i kompletuję narzędzia (jakoś wcześniej nie było okazji).
> Największy problem mam z wiertarko-wkrętarką. Nigdy nie miałem własnej i bardzo chciałbym wreszcie się "dorobić" .
> 
> Celuję w modele za ok. 200 zł. Będę nimi skręcał meble i w miarę możliwości wiercił. Poza tym jakieś okazjonalne majsterkowanie itp.
> 
> Na co warto zwrócić uwagę? Wybór spory: Black&Decker, Skil, Einhell itp. W klasie ~200 zł chyba najprzyjemniej trzymało mi się Einhella 14.4V.
> 
> ...


Jeśli potrzeba Ci tylko do drobnych chwilowych prac to proponuje przetestować wiertarkę firmy stayer. Firma prowadzi akcję ambasadorską. Testowanie jest darmowe i trwa dwa tygodnie. Może akurat wyrobisz się z pracami remontowymi. Wiem, że firma idzie na rękę i umozliwia przedłużanie czasu testowania. Może warto przetestować, a przy okazji zaoszczędzić? Będąc ambasadorem masz dodatkowo 15% zniżki na narzędzia.

----------


## Zbyszk

> Jeśli potrzeba Ci tylko do drobnych chwilowych prac to proponuje przetestować wiertarkę firmy stayer. Firma prowadzi akcję ambasadorską. Testowanie jest darmowe i trwa dwa tygodnie. Może akurat wyrobisz się z pracami remontowymi. Wiem, że firma idzie na rękę i umozliwia przedłużanie czasu testowania. Może warto przetestować, a przy okazji zaoszczędzić? Będąc ambasadorem masz dodatkowo 15% zniżki na narzędzia.


A jak można zostać ambasadorem?

----------


## Dafi Pe

Moim zdaniem Stayer jest drogi i wolałbym coś z Boscha, Makity, Dewalta lub Sparky'ego za te pieniądze kupić. Ale to tylko moje zdanie  :wink:

----------


## miko.kras

> A jak można zostać ambasadorem?


Wystarczy zarejestrować się do akcji na fanpagu na facebooku i wybrać narzędzie do testowania. Na prawdę nic trudnego.

----------


## Zbyszk

> Moim zdaniem Stayer jest drogi i wolałbym coś z Boscha, Makity, Dewalta lub Sparky'ego za te pieniądze kupić. Ale to tylko moje zdanie


Oczywiście każdy patrzy pod katem własnej kieszeni. Moim zdaniem firma robi bardzo dobre narzędzia warte swojej ceny, a w dodatku jeśli można je przetestować a darmo to czemu nie.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Oczywiście każdy patrzy pod katem własnej kieszeni. Moim zdaniem firma robi bardzo dobre narzędzia warte swojej ceny, a w dodatku jeśli można je przetestować a darmo to czemu nie.


Masz rację, każdy patrzy pod kątem kieszeni. Ale chyba przyznasz mi rację, że zamiast kupić tę wkrętarkę Stayera...
http://allegro.pl/wiertarka-wkretark...764371462.html

bardziej opłaca się kupić chociażby tą:
http://allegro.pl/bosch-wkretarka-gs...823728411.html

Niech każdy sobie porówna parametry tych wkrętarek. Aha, i co ważne -*nie ma tu żadnej kryptoreklamy!!!!!!!!*

Nauczyłem się pilnować własnych pieniędzy i zamiast kupować od razu, to wolę poszukać, albo dołożyć więcej kasy i mieć narzędzie, którym popracuję. Oczywiście każdy ma prawo kupić to co chce  :wink:

----------


## patryk_z

Witam, obecnie w Castoramie jest ciekawa wirtarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa Bosch PSR 18 LI-2 18 V za 349zł. Duży moment 46Nm oraz technologia litowo - jonowa z akumulatorkiem 1,5h. Co myślicie?

----------


## Zbyszk

> Masz rację, każdy patrzy pod kątem kieszeni. Ale chyba przyznasz mi rację, że zamiast kupić tę wkrętarkę Stayera...
> http://allegro.pl/wiertarka-wkretark...764371462.html
> 
> bardziej opłaca się kupić chociażby tą:
> http://allegro.pl/bosch-wkretarka-gs...823728411.html
> 
> Niech każdy sobie porówna parametry tych wkrętarek. Aha, i co ważne -*nie ma tu żadnej kryptoreklamy!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Nauczyłem się pilnować własnych pieniędzy i zamiast kupować od razu, to wolę poszukać, albo dołożyć więcej kasy i mieć narzędzie, którym popracuję. Oczywiście każdy ma prawo kupić to co chce


Nie pracowałem na wiertarkach boscha wiec nie wiem jak się na nich pracuje. Niestety raz zraziłem się do tej firmy i wole kupować sprawdzone już przez siebie narzędzia stayera. Narzędzia mogą mięć podobne parametry, ale z jakością wykonania może być różnie, także nie zawsze radzę się tym sugerować. Ale oczywiście szanuje Twoje zdanie. Każdy kupuję to co wg niego jest najlepsze.

----------


## tapczan

Jeśli jeszcze ktoś szuka niedrogiego narzędzia tego typu to polecam rozważyć taką opcję http://produkty-z-bdr.blogspot.com/2...ciowa-z-6.html Posiada przewód o długości 6 metrów.

----------


## gustav.pl

> Jeśli jeszcze ktoś szuka niedrogiego narzędzia tego typu to polecam rozważyć taką opcję http://produkty-z-bdr.blogspot.com/2...ciowa-z-6.html Posiada przewód o długości 6 metrów.


A substytutem takiej wiertarko-wkrętarki sieciowej może być zwykła wiertarka, z płynną regulacją obrotów we włączniku i ew. z przełącznikiem kierunków prawo-lewo. Niedogodnością przy korzystaniu z takich zamienników, może być brak sprzęgła i tzw. hamulca? Kiedyś zamiast wkrętarki akumulatorowej/sieciowej, używaliśmy niezniszczalnej, zielonej Celmy.

----------


## DIYjedi

Jako zaradna pani domu mogę z ręką na sercu polecić wiertarko-wkrętarkę Beck&Lorenz, do okazjonalnego użytku domowego całkowicie wystarczy (w końcu nie skręcam codziennie) 14,4V, 1.3 Ah. Litowo-jonowa, a przez to lżejsza. 139 zł na Allegro albo stówa więcej w Auchan. Mam w domu cegły (stara kamienica) i wiertarko-wkrętarka spokojnie daje radę.

----------

